# Does your baby moan and groan half the night?



## minties

We are so tired...Thomas sleeps in his cot next to our bed and he's started doing this weird moan/groan/straining noise thing half the night. He's not exactly awake, but not fully asleep either. He also coos and says this "phew!" noise really loudly.

We went to bed at 11pm last night and had to get up at 5am as neither of us were sleeping.

Does anyone else have a noisy sleeping baby? Also I used to co-sleep with Thomas but now that I have to get him out of the cot to feed him and put him back in it, he takes up to 40 minutes to fall asleep and is moaning and cooing the entire time. He feeds around 3-5am so we are struggling to get any sleep ourselves.

*yawn*


----------



## peanut56

Hana doesn't do it all night but she moans and groans herself to sleep! She'll do it for a good half hour every night before drifting off. It's quite loud!


----------



## lobogirl

I don't know how comfortable you are with putting LO on his side to sleep. My LO did this and I found that putting her on her side to sleep did wonders to stop all the noise.


----------



## minties

I'd love to put him on his side to sleep but he's swaddled with his arms pinned to his side, so can't do that. I just wish we had a gigantic bed so I could go back to co-sleeping, as at least I can sooth him to sleep a little better!

Glad to know I'm not alone - not that I wish anyone else to be kept awake by moaning and groaning lol!

It's more my OH that gets bothered by it, he only just started sleeping in the bedroom a week ago with Thomas and I. I can actually ignore it and fall asleep, but then OH starts huffing and sighing and asking me what Thomas is doing, so then I can't sleep for worrying that Thomas is annoying him, argh!


----------



## Nut_Shake

My boy groans and makes squeezing noises a lot of the night every night, he always has done!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yep Holly is a noisy sleeper and always has been! She doesn't do it all night anymore, but when she was a bit younger she grunted and moaned and groaned and made what my husband calls darth vader noises and I never got any sleep lol. She does it now before she goes to sleep and if she wakes up x


----------



## Bunchy09

My little Angus does it too, it only started a week ago! I always think he's awake or waking up but he's fast asleep! Although sometimes I think he wakes himself up with all the noise! 
xxx


----------



## peanut56

Emzywemzy said:


> Yep Holly is a noisy sleeper and always has been! She doesn't do it all night anymore, but when she was a bit younger she grunted and moaned and groaned and made what my husband calls *darth vader noises* and I never got any sleep lol. She does it now before she goes to sleep and if she wakes up x

:rofl:


----------



## Farie

Yup, nim is like a farmyard in the corner. she grunts, toots like an owl, snorts and honks. She is beyer on her side, could you use as safe T sleep for T so hes not flat on his back?
:hugs:


----------



## malotkins

Dylan is terrible! In fact he is so bad I have videoed it and am bringing it to the doctors tomorrow for her to look at. He thrashes about all night, banging his feet on his mattress, hitting his face with his hands and moaning and crying in his sleep. He also pulls at his hair. It keeps me awake most of the night and I feel so awful for him. I know this is normal to some extent but this just seems so excessive and violent. I'm worried he's not happy and it's bad dreams :cry:


----------



## smokey

I was told they would grow out of it but at nearly a year old Brian is still a noisey sleeper.
We are in a one bedroom so he is stuck in his cot next to me and all I hear all night long are farting, burping, grunting, sighing and the most annoying one is long drawn out whine like a creeky door and this creeky door moan can go on for hours only stoping to take anouther breath. 
He sleeps right the way through it so it doesnt bother him but what with his noises one side and his father making the same noises the other side of me im often awake all night trying bury my head under the pillow. :)


----------



## smokey

malotkins said:


> Dylan is terrible! In fact he is so bad I have videoed it and am bringing it to the doctors tomorrow for her to look at. He thrashes about all night, banging his feet on his mattress, hitting his face with his hands and moaning and crying in his sleep. He also pulls at his hair. It keeps me awake most of the night and I feel so awful for him. I know this is normal to some extent but this just seems so excessive and violent. I'm worried he's not happy and it's bad dreams :cry:

How old is your little one? Brian was like this when he was young and was diagnosed with natel sleep myoclonus but he grew out of it by 3 months as most do.
Im not saying thats what it is just that young babies have trouble with controling nerve spasms and they randomly fire off in their sleep while they are settling down and getting used to thier functions.


----------



## malotkins

smokey said:


> malotkins said:
> 
> 
> Dylan is terrible! In fact he is so bad I have videoed it and am bringing it to the doctors tomorrow for her to look at. He thrashes about all night, banging his feet on his mattress, hitting his face with his hands and moaning and crying in his sleep. He also pulls at his hair. It keeps me awake most of the night and I feel so awful for him. I know this is normal to some extent but this just seems so excessive and violent. I'm worried he's not happy and it's bad dreams :cry:
> 
> How old is your little one? Brian was like this when he was young and was diagnosed with natel sleep myoclonus but he grew out of it by 3 months as most do.
> Im not saying thats what it is just that young babies have trouble with controling nerve spasms and they randomly fire off in their sleep while they are settling down and getting used to thier functions.Click to expand...

Hi, 

He's 9 weeks and it's been getting worse over the last 2 or 3.


----------



## smokey

malotkins said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malotkins said:
> 
> 
> Dylan is terrible! In fact he is so bad I have videoed it and am bringing it to the doctors tomorrow for her to look at. He thrashes about all night, banging his feet on his mattress, hitting his face with his hands and moaning and crying in his sleep. He also pulls at his hair. It keeps me awake most of the night and I feel so awful for him. I know this is normal to some extent but this just seems so excessive and violent. I'm worried he's not happy and it's bad dreams :cry:
> 
> How old is your little one? Brian was like this when he was young and was diagnosed with natel sleep myoclonus but he grew out of it by 3 months as most do.
> Im not saying thats what it is just that young babies have trouble with controling nerve spasms and they randomly fire off in their sleep while they are settling down and getting used to thier functions.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> He's 9 weeks and it's been getting worse over the last 2 or 3.Click to expand...

Brian was at his worst about 5 weeks and was in hospital for observation, his dr is a family friend so pushed it through but the dr explained about the nerve system in young babies and how they fire randomly untill they settle and how it normaly happens during rem sleep when the brian and nerves are at their most active, gently rousing them to a lighter sleep (not quite waking them but enough to bring them out of rem sleep) should help the worst of them until its outgrown.
But deffinatly take the video to the dr to ask what they think, I was told to capture it on video but most of the time was too busy trying to hold him because his arms and legs flew violantly around and he kept throwing his head around in his sleep.

It realy doesnt seem half as bad once you know what to expect and why its happening, nearly all babies get it but some just get it worse then others but 90% outgrow it by 3 months.


----------



## New Mrs W

Frankie was exactly the same until about 3 months old, he has now pretty much grown out of it. I think it is just a phase.


----------



## KatyKat

Izzy makes all kind of wierd noises at night - she's even screamed in her sleep! :shrug:

Before she was sleeping in her own room I used to have pretty poor sleep as a result, but I think some babies are just noisier sleepers than others?


----------



## haggle-b

Yep, my LO moans and groans throughout the night. I think its when hes coming out of a sleep cycle and settling into the next, the noises are his way of settling himself. It used to bother me, but most of the time now I wake up when he makes noises but pretty much drift back off to sleep straightaway when I realise hes ok and not really awake.


----------



## WhiteGeisha

Isabella started about 4 nights ago! She even cries but doesn't wake up iykwim? She starts at 4am and goes til 7am and it's driving me insane. I don't sleep all that well even when she is conked out so this extra night time activity she's just started is robbing me of 3hrs a night! X


----------



## minties

Thanks for all the responses and discussions, keep it coming!

I tried an experiment yesterday, I took the drop side off the cot, raised my bed to the same level as the cot mattress and shoved them together, so it was like co-sleeping again.

At 4am right on cue he woke for a feed, fell asleep, then 10 minutes later started his straining/grunting/moaning thing. I wrapped my arm over him and held him firmly and it helped a bit, he was only noisy for 2 minutes as compared to the usual 20+.

I rolled away, 10 minutes later he started up again - rinse and repeat the above cuddle thing.

Eventually he fell into a deeper sleep but then started up again at 6:30am, by which point OH got up, I stayed in bed as I can ignore it and I slept till 8:30 yay! Best nights sleep I have had for ages.

I noticed that by 4am he's managed to get his arms up through the swaddle and has his fingers on his face. i think it's signaling to his brain that he's unwrapped and it's time to stretch, as when I had my arm on him he was doing the same motions as when he gets unwrapped in the morning to stretch. Not sure what to do about that! The swaddle has inner arm flaps that go over each arm then under his back, a zip up cocoon part, then exterior wraps that are firmly velcro'd over his upper body.


----------



## tb2962

Yep my LO makes a lot of noise - shes 9 weeks old. I used to think she was waking up but have learned unless she has opened her eyes and is looking at me, shes asleep :) She keeps me awake some nights. Its funny when I hear all this noise on the baby monitor and go and check her expecting to pick her up, and shes perfectly still and peaceful.


----------



## New Mrs W

malotkins said:


> Dylan is terrible! In fact he is so bad I have videoed it and am bringing it to the doctors tomorrow for her to look at. He thrashes about all night, banging his feet on his mattress, hitting his face with his hands and moaning and crying in his sleep. He also pulls at his hair. It keeps me awake most of the night and I feel so awful for him. I know this is normal to some extent but this just seems so excessive and violent. I'm worried he's not happy and it's bad dreams :cry:

This is exactly how Frankie was. It never once wole him up (God knows how!) but he has grown out of it. :hugs:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I honestly think it has something to do with back sleeping. I just started putting my LO in his bassinet instead of co-sleeping at night. I lie him swaddled in a sleep sack on his back and he makes lots of grunting noises. Also, if i don't swaddle him his flailing arms startle him awake.

During the day i'm a bad girl because i let my LO sleep on his belly. He has always preferred it and sleeps perfectly. I know its not recommended and that's why i do it during the day when i can have a constant eye on him. I want my baby to be able to get some peaceful rest at least!

I think baby's are used to being snuggled in the womb and back sleeping just isn't as comfortable for them. Hence why a lot of LO's like to be swaddled also.


----------

